# Komodo Duel Digital Thermometer And Hygrometer



## Hamish198 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi guys, has anyone come across the Komodo Dual Digital Thermometer And Hygrometer ? I would really like to know if this will measure the heat and humidity in both the hot and cool side of my viv....or will it only do one side for each komodo unit - ie 2 to do the job ?
Can anyone help ?
many thanks,

Hamish.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Hamish198 said:


> Hi guys, has anyone come across the Komodo Dual Digital Thermometer And Hygrometer ? I would really like to know if this will measure the heat and humidity in both the hot and cool side of my viv....or will it only do one side for each komodo unit - ie *2 to do the job* ?
> Can anyone help ?
> many thanks,
> 
> Hamish.


as per highlighted :2thumb:


----------



## Hamish198 (Apr 20, 2010)

Damnit I just read that it would do both ends of the viv so I bought one....oh well back onto ebay then :bash:

Cheers for your reply,

Hamish.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

sorry m8 my bad. it does the job you are wanting. not taking notice of the probes it uses, only the one probe for the humidity is needed. sorry :blush:


----------



## powerkiter (Sep 29, 2012)

I got 1 it's got 2 temp probes and 1 humidity , it doesn't display both temps at same time though ,I would have though that would be better than the time and weather thing lol


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

I do some which show the humidity and both the temperatures at the same time.


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

reptiles-ink said:


> I do some which show the humidity and both the temperatures at the same time.


do they have 2 humidty and 2 temps on 2 different probes? 1 temp and 1 humid on each probe? does it show all 4 readings at the same time?


----------



## Hamish198 (Apr 20, 2010)

s6t6nic6l said:


> sorry m8 my bad. it does the job you are wanting. not taking notice of the probes it uses, only the one probe for the humidity is needed. sorry :blush:


GRRRR.....unwanted stress :whistling2: LMAO 

Thanks guys, as long as it does 2 temps and 1 Humidity I'm sweet :2thumb::2thumb:

Thank you all for replies.

Hamish.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

JonnyFrilledDragonLawson said:


> do they have 2 humidty and 2 temps on 2 different probes? 1 temp and 1 humid on each probe? does it show all 4 readings at the same time?


1 temp probe and 1 combined temp/hyg probe showing all 3 readings on the display.
At some point soon I will have some that can display at least 4 temp/hyg at the same time.


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

reptiles-ink said:


> 1 temp probe and 1 combined temp/hyg probe showing all 3 readings on the display.
> At some point soon I will have some that can display at least 4 temp/hyg at the same time.


 
how much are they delivered, and how accurate? :2thumb:


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

reptiles-ink said:


> 1 temp probe and 1 combined temp/hyg probe showing all 3 readings on the display.
> At some point soon I will have some that can display at least 4 temp/hyg at the same time.


I have them on offer at the moment for £14 delivered.
They are accurate to 1C


----------



## diktar (Sep 19, 2010)

reptiles-ink said:


> I have them on offer at the moment for £14 delivered.
> They are accurate to 1C


 
can you link website matey for this

cheers


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

diktar said:


> can you link website matey for this
> 
> cheers


 The links here


----------



## Hamish198 (Apr 20, 2010)

I should have got one of those....The Komodo one I bought is really hard to work out...at least it is for me....and the instructions that came with it are shocking :censor:


----------

